# Heating with Butane



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

This will be our first winter in Portugal and will be spending it in Gois. We have been advised to purchase a couple of portable "cabinet heaters" that run on butane as our rental does not have central heating or a wood stove. We moved here from Maine in the US, so we are used to VERY cold winters and we know how to dress warmly, but are not familiar with this type of heating. Does anyone have experience with these? They are sold by, and powered by, BP Gas. It is the Spring It model Blue Belle. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hi Marion

Across the road from the Maytay is a shop that should be able to help you also if you ask at the Maytay there is a local gasman. Sorry i don't know the name of the shop.

Failing that Ask any of the local Brits who have Coffee at the Maytay each morning or maybe ask Helda.

Lastly ask Tiago at Goispro.

Good luck

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try to get new high efficiency type with lightweight cylinders, if Gois doesn't have Lousa just down road or LeRoy Merlin in Coimbra, beware they do give off water vapour and it is very worthwhile having a dehumidifier in conjunction or even in other rooms, dry air warms quickly, damp air will make you feel cold, hope your rental price reflects no heating and purchase of butane fires, you might be used to cold dry Maine winter weather not the same here,


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

If you are in a place with no heat, I would also recommend buying heating pads for the bed.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Who has misled you into renting an unheated house in Gois over winter? It will be horribly damp and you will likely get flu. And portable gas heaters aren't designed for sustained usage. Not healthy, not entirely safe.

I would look for another house myself, with a woodburner at the very least plus electic oil heaters to supplement, and the earlier suggestion of electric blankets is a good one. No-one has any right to hold you to such a bad deal.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I use wheat bags for the bed in winter. Three of them take 7 minutes in the microwave and make the bed very warm and comfortable. Gas heaters can leave you with walls and windows running with condensation and after that black mould. It may be cold in Maine but it is a dry heat. Here in Central Portugal winter is absolutely miserable, very damp, lots of trorrential rain and houses that are not built properly to withstand the weather. They are built for summer. No doubt you have well insulated properties in Maine but not here. I agree with the previous comment and find a better deal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you can gather Marion your comfort could very well depend on the type and construction of house, personally I'd seriously look for accommodation that has some heat source, but certainly NOT Central heating run by gas


----------

